# Izzy's first walk outside



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Pennsylvania finally had a nice day yesterday so Izzy and I went out for her first walk. I put her harness on her (I read on here that collars aren't good for their little throats) and we went to the Village Outlets. It's like an old timey village, brick walk ways, shoppes, benches and porch lamps etc. (I read on here that she should be socialized) She did great. She did not tug her leash once, she didn't struggle in the harness because I've been practicing around the house here. It was the first time her little feet touched the ground and she pranced like a princess. People kept stopping to pet her and oooh and aaah over her. I put treats in my pocket and when strangers would bend over to fuss over her, I would ask them if they minded giving her a treat. They probably thought I was weird but by the end of our half hour walk, Izzy was hurrying up to strangers thinking they all had treats for her. :lol: 

I know she's had her shots and all but when we got back to our car, I used a Wet One to wipe each of her feet off.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 9 2005, 12:33 AM
> *Ohmigosh, how cute was that???  I bet she will just love strangers from now on if she keeps thinking they are going to give her a treat.  LOL  Awwww that is just precious!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's what I thought...how cute!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a great way to start socializing Izzy! It also sounded like it was lots of fun for both of you.

I'm a big believer in socializing our Maltese. Lady is so used to being dragged around and petted and admired by strangers that it doesn't even phase her. We went to the local dog boutique last week and she sat on the glass counter while people petted and examined her and she never even flinched (she probably thought she was at the vets', her "home away from home"!) Everyone commented on how quiet and well-mannered she was.

Just like a well-mannered child, it is much more pleasant to go out in public with a calm, well-behaved dog.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use booties for kodie when we go out on walks. Keeps him clean too!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, sounds like Izzy is a real people lover now!! I'm so proud of her for doing so well on her first time out


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Aww how cute! I'm glad Izzy had fun!!! Shrek loves his walks...seeing how much Sylphide and Ozzy love them really helps! The first day Shrek lagged behind with Ozzy, who likes to take his own sweet time. Miss Sylphide likes to take the lead--although she stops and gets impatient whenever the other two dillydally









Now Shrek runs in front with Sylphide. He's so fun to watch--he hops like a bunny rabbit.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good work!!! 

One thing to do is to treat her for walking on a loose lead (good with me or let's go or whatever your word to walk is).


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That's awesome! Keep socializing him before he becomes a barking terror! LOL


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww what a big girl! 


I wish you were closer to me in PA! I cant find any small puppies to play with







We did go to an outdoor mall this weekend with the nice weather (yay) but the sidewalk made her feet totally black and her NOSE from all the sniffing (because its a covered sidewalk). yuck









She also wants to eat everything! Did Izzy? I'm afraid she is going to get something bad


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> She also wants to eat everything! Did Izzy?[/B]


No actually, she didn't now that you mention it. It's a brick sidewalk and I don't recall seeing anything on it, they keep it pretty tidy. She mostly trotted along beside me looking for the next stranger aka treat. I'm longing for warm weather (today it was 14 degrees outside, definately not puppy walking weather).

JMM, we treated and clicked through the whole process. Sit, click, treat, put harness on, click, treat, snap leash on, click, treat. I am totally sold on that clicker method. I don't even have to treat every time now, I'm learning other rewards like clapping my hands or scooping her up etc.

Thank you all for sharing our first walk fun.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, sounds fun!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

What a wonderful day for you both!







And I think you've just talked me into the clicker.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What fun for you both..... glad it turned out so well!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have to admit I'm a huge clicker fan, too. Remember that the clicker is only used for training and once the dog knows the behavior, you do not need to click it (I do intermittently just to keep them motivated since they looove to play clicker).


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> since they looove to play clicker[/B]


That's funny you should say that, just tonight I said to my DH that I was going to get the clicker to play with Izzy and he said "Isn't that for her training?" and I said yes, but she thinks it play time. 
We start out each time going through her routine of tricks, she now does SIT, DOWN, DANCE, and this week our trick is "ROLL OVER". I started that one by clicking when she would 'accidently' roll over. Then I started to nudge her over while rolling my hand and clicking. Now I just roll my hand over and she rolls over. She's so smart. *OR* is it the clicker.... *insert twilight zone music*


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 10 2005, 01:43 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



since they looove to play clicker

Click to expand...

*That's funny you should say that, just tonight I said to my DH that I was going to get the clicker to play with Izzy and he said "Isn't that for her training?" and I said yes, but she thinks it play time. 
We start out each time going through her routine of tricks, she now does SIT, DOWN, DANCE, and this week our trick is "ROLL OVER". I started that one by clicking when she would 'accidently' roll over. Then I started to nudge her over while rolling my hand and clicking. Now I just roll my hand over and she rolls over. She's so smart. *OR* is it the clicker.... *insert twilight zone music*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41673
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to sound so dumb but can anyone tell me what a clicker is and what its used for.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeanette, I'm sure that there are others here who could explain it much better. Don't worry about sounding "dumb" because I had no idea what a clicker was a few months ago.

Basically it's a small plastic device that when pushed on one side makes a clicking sound. Here's a picture of one:








***********************
And to sum it up, here's an excellent article (I edited it to give you an idea without the whole summary)

Dog clicker training gets the dog to figure out what you want, making it an enjoyable game.

It's quite easy to learn at a basic level, and once you and your dog get the habit, it can be used for many enjoyable tricks as well as for all the essentials of training. Clickers are inexpensive and widely available at pet stores and on the internet.

Here's how you might do a short dog clicker training session (and short sessions work best for the dogs' learning):

1. You have a clicker in your hand, and some small treats in a pocket or nearby. The treats can be small pieces of dry dog food, commercial dog treats, tiny pieces of cheese, or anything you know your dog likes to eat. You have chosen what you are going to train for this session... let's say it's "sit."

2. Your dog wanders over, for whatever reason. He happens to lift his head up, and you click the clicker and give him a treat.

3. Now you've got his attention. Let's say he happens to sit. You immediately click and give him a large "jackpot" treat because he's done exactly what you want -- even though he didn't know you wanted it.

4. After some more rewards when he happens to do something that is either the behavior you want or part of it, *he gets the idea that yummy treats come when he does certain things.* He may offer you a variety of behaviors. Just reward the ones that you want in this context.

5. If he doesn't sit because he is too excited by the treats, you could hold a treat over his head, so far back that he would sit (or even make a motion toward sitting) and then you could click that. *Try to click at the very moment that he does what you want.*
Once he definitely has the idea that sitting brings a treat (which might be more than one session), you can begin to use the word "sit" -- timing it so you say it just before you think he is about to sit. He still does the sitting because in his mind, sitting and treats are connected, but after he has heard the word 'sit" in that context enough times, he'll get the idea.

Rosana Hart is a longtime dog owner who has clickers and little bags of treats in several rooms of her house and in a bunch of her jackets. 
Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/
**********************


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

We started a book club and our first book is The Culture Clash by Jeanette Donaldson. I thought I'd read the book and take the ideas without the clicker but halfway through I decided to give it a try and now I'm a total clickaholic. It's super easy and you can teach your dog to do just about anything in a very short time once their brain connects that their behavior brings a click which brings a treat. Since they expect paid for their work (like we humans do) they will work for their pay. i.e. a treat. I hope I've explained it well. Like I said others here have been doing it for years so they can better advise.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's a nice link with tons of clicker articles

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/index.htm#basic


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 10 2005, 03:13 AM
> *We started a book club and our first book is The Culture Clash by Jeanette Donaldson.  I thought I'd read the book and take the ideas without the clicker but halfway through I decided to give it a try and now I'm a total clickaholic.  It's super easy and you can teach your dog to do just about anything in a very short time once their brain connects that their behavior brings a click which brings a treat.  Since they expect paid for their work (like we humans do) they will work for their pay.  i.e. a treat.  I hope I've explained it well.  Like I said others here have been doing it for years so they can better advise.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41702*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your help i now have a better understanding.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> She also wants to eat everything! Did Izzy? I'm afraid she is going to get something bad[/B]


I have to tell you that we had our second walk today and I happened to see a friend of mine. We were standing there chatting when I looked down and Izzy looked up.... with a cigerette hanging from her mouth, filter end in her mouth. It looked hilarious but I squealed and took it from her. I made a mental note to find this post and tell you that she did indeed start that habit of trying to eat everything. Gum, cigerette butts, paper. YUCK. I must have spoken too soon. 

She did so good today, though, in spite of her ground grazing. I tried to get her to go pee on the grass today but she wouldn't. Then a lady stopped to greet her and Izzy squatted on the cement and peed. It ran down under the lady's shoe.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 18 2005, 08:49 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



She also wants to eat everything! Did Izzy? I'm afraid she is going to get something bad

Click to expand...

*I have to tell you that we had our second walk today and I happened to see a friend of mine. We were standing there chatting when I looked down and Izzy looked up.... with a cigerette hanging from her mouth, filter end in her mouth. It looked hilarious but I squealed and took it from her. I made a mental note to find this post and tell you that she did indeed start that habit of trying to eat everything. Gum, cigerette butts, paper. YUCK. I must have spoken too soon. 

She did so good today, though, in spite of her ground grazing. I tried to get her to go pee on the grass today but she wouldn't. Then a lady stopped to greet her and Izzy squatted on the cement and peed. It ran down under the lady's shoe.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44323
[/B][/QUOTE]

hmm, then maybe its a phase she is finally starting. Bummer







since it sounded like she wasnt going to be a grazer... I cant even take this one out with all the salt on the roads. I'm afraid that could make her pretty sick...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Mar 18 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Any online sites that sell these clickers?  This might be just what I need to train Cookie.  I never used one with Noodle, so he wouldn't be jumping through hoops in an effort to obey everything that I'm trying to teach Cookie.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm sure lots of sites have the clickers. I got mine at Petco for like a dollar.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a picture that would have been!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

sitstay.com

http://www.clickertraining.com/home/

cleanrun.com

https://ssl.securewebserver.com/clickandtre...nt2/merchant.mv? (Gary Wilkes' store)

I recently for one of Karen Pryor's I-clicks and like it quite a bit. It is a softer sound and very easy to use. The down side is it clicks really easily so I can't keep it in my pocket. I have to use a lanyard or zinger to hold it. My mentor in training ordered like 50 and a couple are "sticky" on the click. Otherwise I love it.


----------

